# How we do it in Nebraska



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Here is a web site of a fellow drywallers pimped out ceilings. andersondrywall.com It seems we talk daily to vent to one another about contractors, other subs etc. Sure seem to help having someone to to when your about to snap. As far as prices go around here .80cents a sq/ft seems the best we can do. A lot of folks are working for 5-10 cents less If only we could all get on the same page life would be much easier:thumbsup:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Different places, qualities, quantities, we'll never all be on the same page. I could do nothing but drywall @ $1.10+ for a few years.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

So are you telling me your making 1.10+? That's great! I wish that was the case here in the midwest. What is the wall finish that you are doing mostly? Level 4 or 5, smooth walls or textured? Here in NEB we are 95% smooth walls and stomped ceilings with about 50/50 on regular and bullnose bead. I'm always interested in how others are doing it out there. Really glad I found this site. I am always willing to give knowledge that I have learned and always have open ears for others ideas also.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Drywall, I only know one way. Smooth, level and flat. I'm pretty much exclusively kitchen and bath remods, not much exposed drywall anymore. That figure was based on some whole home jobs that we did last year, hurricane damage. I don't usually do that.


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 29, 2006)

.80 is close in colorado. mostly knockdown texture with a lot of hand texture on customs


----------



## Mudd Dogg (Sep 14, 2005)

Down here in central florida it is mostly knock down and skip trowel. Up in the pan handle of florida where i am from it is mostly slick finish and what we call a "florida mist". you have to be right up on the wall to be able to see the texture. Believe it or not they are still doing the dreaded popcorn ceilings up there as well on the trac homes.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Around here for a complete drywall job on a typical box room with any choice of wall texture (texture not smooth)  the total job is $.75/sqft I typically sell it at $1/sqft to cover my bases and sub out large jobs so theyr'e done in 2 days and keep me ahead of schedule. Typically if we're blending into smooth or customer wants smooth the tape/mud price shoots up from $.15/sqft to $.25-.30/sqft

currently knock down is the norm since the mudders can do a half azzed job and get out quick. My subs know that the foundation of my jobs prior to texture had better be damn close to passing as smooth before they spatter it, it costs me a lil more, but I've seen homeowners freak out prior to getting textured and not understanding many minor flaws are covered.

no price difference for L bead or radius corners other than a minor material increase depending on how much is used.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

Drywall1 said:


> Level 4 or 5, smooth walls or textured?


Drywall,
I've seen this before and don't know what these levels stand for. Could you explain the levels and what they mean?
Thanks


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Level 4 is where they have the candy and soda machines, level 5 is where they lock down the dangerous ones.:jester:

Bob


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

1.15 to 1.25 per ft on remodels here in kc


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

The big difference between level 5 and 4 is that 5 has to have a skim coat over the entire surface. The big difference between level 4 and 3 is level 4 can be painted where as level 3 can't be painted but has to be textured. Level 2 would have tool marks in it and is suitible as a backing surface for say tile or the level you might see in somebodies garage. There also is a level 1 and 0 but who knows, that stuff might not even have mud on it? :cheesygri


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> The big difference between level 5 and 4 is that 5 has to have a skim coat over the entire surface. The big difference between level 4 and 3 is level 4 can be painted where as level 3 can't be painted but has to be textured. Level 2 would have tool marks in it and is suitible as a backing surface for say tile or the level you might see in somebodies garage. There also is a level 1 and 0 but who knows, that stuff might not even have mud on it? :cheesygri



Couldn't have said it better! Around here textured walls are non-existant. In the last year I have done two textured "splatter/orange peel" jobs and a couple of custom texture jobs. 99% smooth walls and stomp ceilings. Nothing more fun than check sanding with a 300w bulb:thumbup: Nate


----------



## Classic Drywall (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow .80 cents a foot, been awhile since I seen those numbers, but it feels like were heading back that way. (got to love all the cut throats) What do you pay for labor when bidding at those prices. Do you have a strong market right now or are you like us here in Michigan where the market is slowing down and prices are coming down also (but board prices are going up)?

Joe...


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Assume it's the same where your at, big building boom and all these bums come out of the wood work and drive prices down since big builders only care about who does it cheaper. Material cost on the rise-labor rates been frozen for years!!


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Last summer was horrid everyone was a cut throat....but lately I have gotten a few jobs that last summer would have been impossible. The contractors are starting to figure out it is either low price and low quality or what I feel I can offer, which is a competitive price with quality. What has really set me apart is the customer service I offer. I don't whine when callbacks come I just give them a time when I can come and when I get to the job I don't make excuses I just make it right. This and not promising something I cannot deliver. Prices for labor on hanging range from .15 to .30 depending on difficulty and finishing the same with a range of .18 to .35 cents. I know this is a huge range:thumbdown Rock and mud delivered seems to be around .40 to .45 cents. 2 years ago I was paying .207 cents for 1/2 inch rock delivered. What I would give for those prices now. Gotta love the game we all play.

Nate


----------



## dumplin1078 (Feb 14, 2006)

I can't believe the prices you guys get. I hang and finish for $.52/ft no matter ceiling height, finish, or whatever. Cut throats are plenty around here. I have plenty of word of mouth that keeps me busy but if I had to get out and bid jobs I don't know how it would work out.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

dumplin1078 said:


> I can't believe the prices you guys get. I hang and finish for $.52/ft no matter ceiling height, finish, or whatever. Cut throats are plenty around here. I have plenty of word of mouth that keeps me busy but if I had to get out and bid jobs I don't know how it would work out.


.80 is with material included:thumbup: if I was making that in labor That would ROCK!!!no pun intended:laughing:


----------

